# New PC gaming rig!



## Beefbisquit (Dec 27, 2013)

Just ordered an AMD FX-9370, 8gb of G.skill pc1600 (to go with the 8gb I already have), ATI R9 290x, Samsung 840 EVO 120gb SSD, MSI 970-g46 mobo.... should be decent!


----------



## sunni (Dec 27, 2013)

sweeetttttttt


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> sweeetttttttt


So, I got everything together. Runs great, not a powerhouse but rocks X-com and Far Cry 3 pretty damn well. 

I bit down and bought RAM too, it's on the way. 8gb of PC3-14900 (1866mhz). I'll use 4gb of the 1333mhz I have to go with it, for a total of 12gb.

Benchmarked with 3DMark 2013 @ 5935.


----------



## SomewhatSilent (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice specs, I almost got one of AMD's 8 core processors but got a FX-6350 instead due to my rather restrictive budget. I hope you have an external harddrive to go along with that SSD because you can use 120 gb in no time installing space consuming games. I have XCOM Enemy Unknown and that game alone takes up 12.9 gb, more than 10% of your ssd.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 6, 2014)

SomewhatSilent said:


> Nice specs, I almost got one of AMD's 8 core processors but got a FX-6350 instead due to my rather restrictive budget. I hope you have an external harddrive to go along with that SSD because you can use 120 gb in no time installing space consuming games. I have XCOM Enemy Unknown and that game alone takes up 12.9 gb, more than 10% of your ssd.


Thanks man! I found out of some issues, so I will be replacing the mobo with a 990FX chipset mobo soon. 

I have a 1tb internal 7200RPM WD, and a 2TB external WD... 

Oh, I also went with PC14900 (1866mhz) ram. I'm going to run it with 2x4gb 1333mhz ram. It will scale down, but 12gb of slightly slower RAM is still better than 8gb of faster RAM. Eventually I'll buy another 8gb of 1866mhz, to top it out at 16gb.


----------



## Greengasm (Jan 12, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Thanks man! I found out of some issues, so I will be replacing the mobo with a 990FX chipset mobo soon.
> 
> I have a 1tb internal 7200RPM WD, and a 2TB external WD...
> 
> Oh, I also went with PC14900 (1866mhz) ram. I'm going to run it with 2x4gb 1333mhz ram. It will scale down, but 12gb of slightly slower RAM is still better than 8gb of faster RAM. Eventually I'll buy another 8gb of 1866mhz, to top it out at 16gb.



Sounds like a nice little rig to game on. I'd personally stick with the 8GB of faster ram then upgrade in the future, to save pennies and because I don't believe more than 8GB is needed for average computer use or gaming. The slower RAM would make a nice back up if any of the faster sticks die though.


----------



## GOD HERE (Jan 12, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Just ordered an AMD FX-9370, 8gb of G.skill pc1600 (to go with the 8gb I already have), ATI R9 290x, Samsung 840 EVO 120gb SSD, MSI 970-g46 mobo.... should be decent!


Holy fuck that is a nice card. I remember when I was stoked to have a 512 mb card so I could play Fallout 3 on medium settings.

How much did you pay for that thing? Because Amazon has them up for 619$ :0


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 13, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> Holy fuck that is a nice card. I remember when I was stoked to have a 512 mb card so I could play Fallout 3 on medium settings.
> 
> How much did you pay for that thing? Because Amazon has them up for 619$ :0


$629... lol


----------



## Greengasm (Jan 13, 2014)

That's a lot to shell out on a card haha. Let us know how the machine performs Beef.


----------



## Kaitlyn67 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is very reasonable price for pc gaming. mostly prices within $1500.


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Dec 25, 2014)

i got a 770 back in may and i have zero complaints and all my games are maxed out and never under 60 fps... but i'll be the first to admit once this card starts to drag im gunna upgrade to the 900 series


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

i have just a regular laptop and ican play some of the simple games on steam 

i could play a bootleged day z on the lowest settings and i want to buy it but its between dayz or seeds for this spring


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> i have just a regular laptop and ican play some of the simple games on steam
> 
> i could play a bootleged day z on the lowest settings and i want to buy it but its between dayz or seeds for this spring


you realize the guy who made day z took the money and ran off it'll never be fixed or updated from here on out


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> you realize the guy who made day z took the money and ran off it'll never be fixed or updated from here on out




really????


well what a fucking asshat god what a dick


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> really????
> 
> 
> well what a fucking asshat god what a dick


i told you months ago that game is a waste let me find the link 1 sec


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

ok found it he left dayz and promoted someone else to lead person.
it should be done by 2015. which i highly doubt will happen. the fact that this game has been on alpha for over a year is a bit ridiculous. esp. when the price tag of 30$
but thats just my opinion.

anyways should be up they say by 2015 hopefully the new guy can fix the bs with the game, ill be sure never to purchase a game from that lead person ever againlol


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 29, 2014)

Careful with the solid state. Data retrieval and indexing is superior to a moving-parts disk drive, but rewriting is not. Probably best to play the games off the SS and do most other work on a regular HD. I'm a bit rusty on this stuff, but that's what my old professor told me when I had her computer assembly class.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> ok found it he left dayz and promoted someone else to lead person.
> it should be done by 2015. which i highly doubt will happen. the fact that this game has been on alpha for over a year is a bit ridiculous. esp. when the price tag of 30$
> but thats just my opinion.
> 
> anyways should be up they say by 2015 hopefully the new guy can fix the bs with the game, ill be sure never to purchase a game from that lead person ever againlol




ill be waiting for h1z1 too i heard its free to play


until then im playing project zomboid and dead state


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Careful with the solid state. Data retrieval and indexing is superior to a moving-parts disk drive, but rewriting is not. Probably best to play the games off the SS and do most other work on a regular HD. I'm a bit rusty on this stuff, but that's what my old professor told me when I had her computer assembly class.


this thread is a year old. i think his comp is built by now


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> ill be waiting for h1z1 too i heard its free to play
> 
> 
> until then im playing project zomboid and dead state


looks like a pay to win kinda game.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> looks like a pay to win kinda game.



idk ik they are gonna release exskins and clothing items you can buy 


when they start doing it with weapons is when its a play to win 

but i dont think they are 

if your familier with frankieonpcin1080p he talked about it a little and another avid dayz player was saying how h1z1 was gonna make dayz look like shit 


so idk alot of free to play are pay to win


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> idk ik they are gonna release exskins and clothing items you can buy
> 
> 
> when they start doing it with weapons is when its a play to win
> ...


they ruin "free" games with catches, i would rather pay for a game and have full access rather than play on the idea of free but unable to get anywhere with it or have other players be better because they paid


----------



## UncleReemis (Dec 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> this thread is a year old. i think his comp is built by now


 ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

